# Proof of cohabitation-Visitors Visitor Section 11 (6)



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

Please assist, I am married to a South African, applied for relative visa in my home country and I got it. Now that I want to work I have to apply for another visa, my problem is on requirements IS PROOF OF COHABITATION AND THE EXTENT TO WHICH RELATED FINANCIAL RESPONSIBILITIES ARE SHARED????? is this applicable when married and if so what do I need.


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

Let your Spouse write a letter addressing Home Affairs, that he/she will take responsibility for your financial, emotional and physical well being while living in the Republic. 



Bongie.angel said:


> Please assist, I am married to a South African, applied for relative visa in my home country and I got it. Now that I want to work I have to apply for another visa, my problem is on requirements IS PROOF OF COHABITATION AND THE EXTENT TO WHICH RELATED FINANCIAL RESPONSIBILITIES ARE SHARED????? is this applicable when married and if so what do I need.


----------



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok, thank yu... have yu applied for one before...


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

Yes. I was going to the extent of getting life cover etc before I was told only a written letter from my spouse was enough.


----------



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

Thank yu for advise, I finally managed to submit,


----------



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

Finally managed to submit, now waiting for results, I received a message that says my application has been accepted and has been sent up home affairs for processing, wonder if this means I will get the permit


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Bongie.angel said:


> Please assist, I am married to a South African, applied for relative visa in my home country and I got it. Now that I want to work I have to apply for another visa, my problem is on requirements IS PROOF OF COHABITATION AND THE EXTENT TO WHICH RELATED FINANCIAL RESPONSIBILITIES ARE SHARED????? is this applicable when married and if so what do I need.


Hi Bongie, This would only apply to a life partner visa and not a spousal. What you would need to do is re-apply for the spousal visa, within South Africa, and add in the offer of employment to obtain a work endorsement. This is known as a change of condition.


----------

